# how to get the radio off ??



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

im new to audi's im actually a v-dub guy. this is my first Audi, its a 1997 A6.
i want to replace the stock radio with my jvc headunit. how do i get the radio off the car ?? will the new jvc just plug and play or is there anything i have to do first ??


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: how to get the radio off ?? (Torsten)*

http://public.fotki.com/martt/audi_tt/mods/radio/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: how to get the radio off ?? (ironmule)*

thank you !! great site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it worked perfect


----------

